# oh mirror mirror on the wall, who has the best internet provider of them all?



## HackSpoon (May 2, 2017)

Just comment below what provider you have! 

I have Comcast.


----------



## tremmor (May 2, 2017)

Uverse. Getting ready to play the game and switch again to comcast. has mostly to do with tv cable service.
get the discount if i switch again. and again. Suggest if ya want to play the game request to talk to someone from
the customer retention dept. they will either give you a discount and or free service for a while. My last talk was $70 off a month for a yr on cable tv and free hbo, cinamax etc for 6mo. getting tired of the game though.


----------



## beers (May 2, 2017)

It'd be nice if more ISPs 'played ball' and had multiple coverage in certain areas.

Google Fiber pulled out of installing in my 'hood, stuck with TWC/Spectrum for the forseeable future.  
$30/mo for ~60/5 isn't too bad though.


----------



## The VCR King (May 2, 2017)

Uverse. Have it, love it, wouldn't give it up for anything

except Google Fiber if they came here...


----------



## beers (May 2, 2017)

The VCR King said:


> wouldn't give it up for anything


Aren't you always complaining about how slow it is


----------



## HackSpoon (May 3, 2017)

beers said:


> Aren't you always complaining about how slow it is



I am pretty sure me, and @Geoff would get Google Fiber if it came here.


----------



## beers (May 3, 2017)

HackSpoon said:


> I am pretty sure me, and @Geoff would get Google Fiber if it came here.


Sure, although I wouldn't really state I loved a plan that offered unfulfilling performance.


----------



## Geoff (May 4, 2017)

HackSpoon said:


> I am pretty sure me, and @Geoff would get Google Fiber if it came here.





beers said:


> Sure, although I wouldn't really state I loved a plan that offered unfulfilling performance.


Comcast's 2Gbps fiber for $150/mo sounds tempting.


----------



## Origin Saint (May 5, 2017)

beers said:


> It'd be nice if more ISPs 'played ball' and had multiple coverage in certain areas.
> 
> Google Fiber pulled out of installing in my 'hood, stuck with TWC/Spectrum for the forseeable future.
> $30/mo for ~60/5 isn't too bad though.


$45/mo for 100/10 for me


----------



## HackSpoon (May 5, 2017)

Geoff said:


> Comcast's 2Gbps fiber for $150/mo sounds tempting.


It does indeed.


----------



## Motorcharge (May 10, 2017)

I have zero complaints about Verizon Fios. Only ever had one issue (minor billing) and it was resolved by someone over the phone in less than 10 minutes including wait time. Never had a single outage or service issue. 100/100 for $70 a month.

If I could get away with it I'd never give Comcast another dime of my money.


----------



## Agent Smith (May 25, 2017)

Stuck with Comcast @ a recent update to 100 MbPS down. They are the only good ISP around other than shity DSL. I've read at Broadbandreports that Comcast is a tier 1 ISP anyway. Wish we have Fios. I switch to that in no time!

My town is suppose to roll out their own ISP. I even voted for it and it passed. So that should create some nice competition and lower the price.


----------



## Geoff (May 25, 2017)

Agent Smith said:


> Stuck with Comcast @ a recent update to 100 MbPS down. They are the only good ISP around other than shity DSL. I've read at Broadbandreports that Comcast is a tier 1 ISP anyway. Wish we have Fios. I switch to that in no time!
> 
> My town is suppose to roll out their own ISP. I even voted for it and it passed. So that should create some nice competition and lower the price.


Is that the fastest Comcast offers in your area?


----------



## Agent Smith (May 26, 2017)

Geoff said:


> Is that the fastest Comcast offers in your area?




No.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (May 26, 2017)

Grande Communications. I have gigabit (currently 1000mbps down and only 50mbps up tho ) and it's really good. Hard to test speeds without torrenting though, most speedtest sites have problems going above 480mbps because the test isn't long enough.


----------



## aldan (May 26, 2017)

cant even imagine some of the speeds you guys get.im on shaw 150.get 175Gbs down and a whopping 15 up.oh well,as long as i never use a computer with the speeds you are posting i will never miss it.lol.mine costs me 130$ cdn including my cable package.


----------



## Darren (May 26, 2017)

aldan said:


> cant even imagine some of the speeds you guys get.im on shaw 150.get 175Gbs down and a whopping 15 up.oh well,as long as i never use a computer with the speeds you are posting i will never miss it.lol.mine costs me 130$ cdn including my cable package.


I get 12mbps down and 1.5 up. There's always somebody that has it way worse and way better than you. Just like everything else in life it seems.


----------



## Geoff (May 26, 2017)

aldan said:


> cant even imagine some of the speeds you guys get.im on shaw 150.get 175Gbs down and a whopping 15 up.oh well,as long as i never use a computer with the speeds you are posting i will never miss it.lol.mine costs me 130$ cdn including my cable package.


Why would you complain when you're getting 175Gbps down?  You could host the internet for a small country with that.


----------



## beers (May 26, 2017)

Geoff said:


> Why would you complain when you're getting 175Gbps down?  You could host the internet for a small country with that.


I wouldn't mind DWDMing a couple of 100G interfaces as well  

Brb getting a second mortgage to pay for the router/switch.


----------



## aldan (May 27, 2017)

no complaints.maybe a little curiosity.lol


----------



## Intel_man (May 27, 2017)

Shaw use to offer a 250 plan. Not sure why they discontinued that.


----------



## aldan (May 29, 2017)

i remember that.


----------



## beers (May 30, 2017)

Any comcast lovers/haters?  That's the ISP at our new place.  It wasn't too bad in Blacksburg, VA but some people hate the crap out of some Comcast.

Probably will perform better than TWC in this area, hopefully they don't backhaul ALL of their traffic down to Texas, too...


----------



## johnb35 (May 30, 2017)

I've had no problems whatsoever with comcast in my area.  Love them.


----------



## Geoff (May 30, 2017)

beers said:


> Any comcast lovers/haters?  That's the ISP at our new place.  It wasn't too bad in Blacksburg, VA but some people hate the crap out of some Comcast.
> 
> Probably will perform better than TWC in this area, hopefully they don't backhaul ALL of their traffic down to Texas, too...


I think what you'll find is Comcast itself has great service.  They over-provision quite nicely, for instance I got around 240 down on my 200 plan, and their upload seems to be decent as far as DOCSIS 3.0 cable goes.

The problem with Comcast is their billing and fees.  For instance, I did the self activation, but noticed on my next bill I had a $150 activation fee that I had to call up to get waived.  And their advertised pricing is almost exclusively only for 12-24 months, before it then raises to a higher amount.  I've also had random fee increases, like on Christmas day my internet went from $69.99 to $74.99.


----------



## Agent Smith (May 31, 2017)

Geoff said:


> I think what you'll find is Comcast itself has great service.  They over-provision quite nicely, for instance I got around 240 down on my 200 plan, and their upload seems to be decent as far as DOCSIS 3.0 cable goes.
> 
> The problem with Comcast is their billing and fees.  For instance, I did the self activation, but noticed on my next bill I had a $150 activation fee that I had to call up to get waived.  And their advertised pricing is almost exclusively only for 12-24 months, before it then raises to a higher amount.  I've also had random fee increases, like on Christmas day my internet went from $69.99 to $74.99.




In other words Comcast is a bloody rapist. This shit happens to me often with the weird fees. And then you have to play the cancel this promo and get this promo all the time.


----------



## Cromewell (May 31, 2017)

Geoff said:


> The problem with Comcast is their billing and fees. For instance, I did the self activation, but noticed on my next bill I had a $150 activation fee that I had to call up to get waived. And their advertised pricing is almost exclusively only for 12-24 months


Sounds like Rogers. And Bell. And pretty much every provider in Canada. "We'll drop your bill by $20-$50, if you do nothing but call us once a year to threaten to leave. Or if you are a new customer. But only for 3-12 months"


----------



## Geoff (May 31, 2017)

Agent Smith said:


> In other words Comcast is a bloody rapist. This shit happens to me often with the weird fees. And then you have to play the cancel this promo and get this promo all the time.


Pretty much, I cancel my plan, wait a few months, then sign up again to get the new promo.


----------



## tremmor (May 31, 2017)

Call up and ask for the customer retention dept. I have Uverse. and the only other available for me is Comcast.
Tell them you are going to switch plans for a better deal. these people i mentioned above are the ones that can 
and have the authority to do something for ya. got to play the game. yes.....pain in the asss..........

My bill was lowered by $70.00 for a year. Got hbo, cinamax etc free for 3 mo. 
When i need to i will switch plans.


----------



## Geoff (May 31, 2017)

tremmor said:


> Call up and ask for the customer retention dept. I have Uverse. and the only other available for me is Comcast.
> Tell them you are going to switch plans for a better deal. these people i mentioned above are the ones that can
> and have the authority to do something for ya. got to play the game. yes.....pain in the asss..........
> 
> ...


I'll give that a shot next time.  Normally when I call up to cancel they ask why, I say it's because my bill is too high, and they offer some tv + internet promo which isn't close to the deals new customers get, so I tell them I want to cancel and that's it.  I'll see if the retention department can offer better options next time.


----------



## tremmor (May 31, 2017)

ok........customer service just doesn't have the authority to make these decisions.
and you can do better with the retention dept. 
good luck..........hate playing the game though.


----------

